
Elon Musk tweet wipes $14bn off Tesla's value - dustinmoris
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52504187
======
3JPLW
The tweet in question:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239815256797184](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239815256797184)

> Tesla stock price is too high imo

~~~
holler
isn't the entire market down today though? how can it be proven that his tweet
impacted the price versus a broad market loss?

~~~
alexpghayes
you can do this with a synthetic control. i did this at
[https://www.alexpghayes.com/blog/elon-musk-send-
tweet/](https://www.alexpghayes.com/blog/elon-musk-send-tweet/)

~~~
notechback
Very nice little article. While my kind might not be the target audience would
you mind adding a short ELI'mNotAnEconomist explanation?

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23046047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23046047)

------
unsupervisedluv
Probably a stock buyback ploy

~~~
jonny_eh
Wouldn’t that be illegal?

~~~
boublepop
You mean like making public claims you’ve secured funding To take a company
private in order to squeeze shorts? Yes, that would be illegal.

------
saagarjha
I thought he had people approving his tweets now? Was he hacked?

------
wideasleep1
Only reason I have a Twitter account is apparently it is the BEST way to deal
with TMobile's T-Force, to really get shit done. Otherwise, I consider Twitter
a cesspool...a sideshow for the truly bored.

~~~
wideasleep1
Downvotes continue...how is Twitter NOT the perfect troll platform? DANG,
please delete my account!

